# Sweet 16: Duke vs Michigan State



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO @ Clock malfunction before halftime but the ref's take the bucket away from the Spartans and rightfully so.. Tied at 32 at halftime..


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

lmao, the duke band nerds were all jumpin around angry like they actually knew anything about basketball :biggrin:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

thats redicilus!!


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> LMAO @ Clock malfunction before halftime but the ref's take the bucket away from the Spartans and rightfully so.. Tied at 32 at halftime..


Good first half. Terrific game plan by Izzo to pressure Duke...plenty of Duke turnovers leading to several layups for MSU. And MSU has also been crashing the boards quite effectively. Credit Duke for, unlike last week, understanding the defense's emphasis on Reddick and allowing others (Williams, Nelson) to be a priority on offense.

I think the key is the pressure. Duke is a well conditioned team, and they showed that at the end of their last game. But today, they are being pressed and are exerting plenty of effort in bringing the ball up. So if Duke is down with about 7-8 minutes remaining, I don't see them having enough to come back.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great defense by the Spartys there leading to a 4 pt lead for MSU.. Duke having trouble against their defense tonight.. :clap:

Let's Go Spartans!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Duke is playing completely uninspired basketball.

They have absolutely no flow on offense.

Ewing has been careless with the ball all night.

As of right now, they don't deserve to win.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Daniel Ewing freaking sucks.

He's a freaking ballhog and he can't shoot free throws.

He dominates the damn ball; he's the reason Duke's offense is struggling...he has his head down every time someone gets open. 

He had Redick and Melchioni wide open for 3s on back to back plays, and instead of passing to them he just dribbles away from them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop: Hot damn Ager threw that **** down.. Anyone see that?

JJ finally makes a three but Ager with a bucket..

58-50 MSU.. Duke cant get by this stiffling defense so far..


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

20 TO's already!!! bad bad bad


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

omg, did you see Shelden's dunk?

it went in and out.

literally

the dunk went through the basket and popped back out...

officials are talking about it...it should count.

the refs disallowed the basket...wrong call

the announcers got word from the officials that it was disallowed because the ball must go all the way through the cylinder...from the replay, the ball definitely went completely through the cylinder.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

64-60 MSU with 3:51 left in the game.. This should be a dandy from here on out, which it was already!

Big shot by Davis.. 66-60


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS.. Paul Davis baby.. Hit the road Chewbacca :clap:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

perfect pass by Redick right into the arms of Coach K!! haha


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Doesn't look like even care about winning. Kinda disappointing. Chewbacca?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> officials are talking about it...it should count.
> 
> the refs disallowed the basket...wrong call


It's the right call. Just ask Rasheed Wallace earlier this year against the Grizzlies.

The ball must go COMPLETELY THROUGH the net in order for it to count. Not only that, but the ball popped back out since Shelden Williams held onto the rim a little long and pulled it down, forcing it to pop up which made the ball come out. The ball was still in the net before it popped out, therefore the right call was made.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

lol @ Duke and scrubs Shelden Williams and J.J. Redick. How is Williams even going to Duke in the first place? He must have people taking his tests for him, because he looks like he's stone cold retarded. It's a real shame that he's had lottery pick discussion. We're talking about a poor man's Etan Thomas, at best. JJ Redick is of course being exposed for what he is, a scrub.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Intelligent post there, PM


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's just a team stronger to getting the ball.. 

Davis gets the ft's.

MSU 72 - Duke 66 1:05 left

Ewing miss 3.. Nelston putback tip.. 

MSU 72 - Duke 68 55.4 left


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> It's the right call. Just ask Rasheed Wallace earlier this year against the Grizzlies.
> 
> The ball must go COMPLETELY THROUGH the net in order for it to count. Not only that, but the ball popped back out since Shelden Williams held onto the rim a little long and pulled it down, forcing it to pop up which made the ball come out. The ball was still in the net before it popped out, therefore the right call was made.


They said on television that the ball must go through the cylinder...it clearly did that.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

As a Kentucky fan, if Michigan State wins this game, I will kiss their feet


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> lol @ Duke and scrubs Shelden Williams and J.J. Redick. How is Williams even going to Duke in the first place? He must have people taking his tests for him, because he looks like he's stone cold retarded. It's a real shame that he's had lottery pick discussion. We're talking about a poor man's Etan Thomas, at best. JJ Redick is of course being exposed for what he is, a scrub.



Pan,

I would hope that you could possibly watch a little more college basketball before making such inflammatory remarks. Unfortunately for you, I will not take the bait.

I realize that watching these games is easy for you; instead of supporting a team, you choose to criticize all teams. That's fine for you. But I would like for you to consider the other posters who actually care about college basketball and take a rooting interest in a team.

Regards,
The Truth


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bye Bye Duke :clap:

Way to go Spartans baby!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> It's the right call. Just ask Rasheed Wallace earlier this year against the Grizzlies.
> 
> The ball must go COMPLETELY THROUGH the net in order for it to count. Not only that, but the ball popped back out since Shelden Williams held onto the rim a little long and pulled it down, forcing it to pop up which made the ball come out. The ball was still in the net before it popped out, therefore the right call was made.


And if anyone needs a college example, ask Charlie Villanueva a year ago.

Ball has to go completely through the net. Not the cylinder, the net. It was a good call, and Billy Packer (I think it was him) doesn't know his rules (like that's a surprise).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I've come to the conclusion there's very little Packer actually knows about college basketball.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Daniel Ewing freaking sucks.
> 
> He's a freaking ballhog and he can't shoot free throws.
> 
> He dominates the damn ball; he's the reason Duke's offense is struggling...


What game were you watching? If Daniel Ewing "sucks", I would hate to hear how you would describe his teamates' play.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

MSU win is good news for me as far as my pool goes. Now, basically no one will get the Final 4 out of that region as only a couple of people said Kentucky.

The only bad thing about this loss for Duke is now there's going to be a team in the Final 4 that I don't view as a Final 4 calibre team. Kentucky hasn't impressed me at all this year, Utah's a good team but not that good, same with MSU.

Now if only UNC would lose tonight!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YES! This might have just saved my bracket. Now I need Arizona to beat Illinois and the Tar Heels to not win it all.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hoopla said:


> What game were you watching? If Daniel Ewing "sucks", I would hate to hear how you would describe his teamates' play.



My problem with Daniel Ewing is that he is a ballhog and constantly either keeps his head down or deliberately ignores his teammates when they are open.

I have watched it for 3 years, and I am sick of it.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> lol @ Duke and scrubs Shelden Williams and J.J. Redick. How is Williams even going to Duke in the first place? He must have people taking his tests for him, because he looks like he's stone cold retarded. It's a real shame that he's had lottery pick discussion. We're talking about a poor man's Etan Thomas, at best. JJ Redick is of course being exposed for what he is, a scrub.



Pan, 

I realize you are deliberately trying to bait me...instead of replying to my post, you once again give me negative rep. If that is what you need to do to fulfill your argument (whatever that argument may be), then so be it. I, however like to keep the discussion within the actual forums without employing the cop out of negative rep.

You accuse me of ad hominem. I realize that you like to flaunt your knowledge of a couple of logical fallacies. But may I ask, what was I supposed to respond to? The premises of your arguments are absolutely flawed. You resorted to a comment on a player's ugliness and referred to another player as a "scrub"--which you didn't support with any evidence. This supposed "scrub" averaged 22.8 points per game against some very difficult competition. You may not like Redick, but I think your assessment of him is grossly inappropriate. 

So how can I commit ad hominem when I wasn't even responding to a logical argument? Your post was full of exaggeration and hyperbole.

I hope in the future we can discuss these matters in the actual forums. I would hope you could maintain some civility, as I believe you occassionally provide important insight.

Regards,
The Truth


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> They said on television that the ball must go through the cylinder...it clearly did that.


That was Billy Packer and Jim Nantz. Of course THEY want the basket to count for Duke. I promise/guarantee you it was the right call.

I understand how you feel. I think it SHOULD count, but if the refs are going to go by the rules, the basket can't count. If they let it count, they'd probably be out of a job by now.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> That was Billy Packer and Jim Nantz. Of course THEY want the basket to count for Duke. I promise/guarantee you it was the right call.
> 
> I understand how you feel. I think it SHOULD count, but if the refs are going to go by the rules, the basket can't count. If they let it count, they'd probably be out of a job by now.


I realize now that it shouldn't count.

The way they explained the rule on television, it seemed like it should have counted.


----------



## LanierFan (Oct 5, 2004)

Some strange plays in this game. I'm still not convinced about the disallowing of Williams' dunk, even though it was his basket interference that caused the ball to come out. Also thought that the Spartans should have been allowed an inbounds opportunity at the end of the first half, because the clock error clearly prevented Anderson from getting off a shot. You could see he was going to heave it until he saw the "4.2" indication.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

The Truth said:


> My problem with Daniel Ewing is that he is a ballhog and constantly either keeps his head down or deliberately ignores his teammates when they are open.
> 
> I have watched it for 3 years, and I am sick of it.


Well I guess we just disagree on this one. Ewing was terrific in the tournament, the only player Duke had who could break down a defense (we all saw Reddick's weak attempts at the basket late in the game) and score. I certainly wouldn't call him a ballhog. Like I said before, his play was absolutely necessary to keep defenses honest from anticipating the normal screen for Reddick or occasional post up by Williams. He also played terrific defense this year. And remember the guy played out of position all year. He is not a point guard.

Duke's major flaw, was not only their lack of depth, but just their lack of quality players after their big 3. No one else could be counted on to make a consistent contribution. When at least 2/5 players on the court provide little scoring threat, you are a much easier team to defend.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hoopla said:


> Well I guess we just disagree on this one. Ewing was terrific in the tournament, the only player Duke had who could break down a defense (we all saw Reddick's weak attempts at the basket late in the game) and score. I certainly wouldn't call him a ballhog. Like I said before, his play was absolutely necessary to keep defenses honest from anticipating the normal screen for Reddick or occasional post up by Williams. He also played terrific defense this year. And remember the guy played out of position all year. He is not a point guard.
> 
> Duke's major flaw, was not only their lack of depth, but just their lack of quality players after their big 3. No one else could be counted on to make a consistent contribution. When at least 2/5 players on the court provide little scoring threat, you are a much easier team to defend.


I will agree that his defense was terrific.

But seriously, the ballhoging got old. He singlehandedly killed any offensive chemistry this team had. He just dominated the ball. He refused to try to get other people involved, and like I said before, ignored people when they did get open. I've been watching the same garbage from him all year long.

I've always had the impression that he is jealous of Redick. Since Redick's freshman year (when he started over Ewing), Ewing refused to look for Redick.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> lol @ Duke and scrubs Shelden Williams and J.J. Redick. How is Williams even going to Duke in the first place? He must have people taking his tests for him, because he looks like he's stone cold retarded. It's a real shame that he's had lottery pick discussion. We're talking about a poor man's Etan Thomas, at best. JJ Redick is of course being exposed for what he is, a scrub.



What a stupid post.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LanierFan said:


> Some strange plays in this game. I'm still not convinced about the disallowing of Williams' dunk, even though it was his basket interference that caused the ball to come out. Also thought that the Spartans should have been allowed an inbounds opportunity at the end of the first half, because the clock error clearly prevented Anderson from getting off a shot. You could see he was going to heave it until he saw the "4.2" indication.


It that play happened in the NBA, it would have counted, which shows you what a joke the officiating is in that league.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the only thing worse than watching a game in which billy packer is the color commentator is having to watch two in a row. he made a rediculous comment how tubby smith(good coach) was a genious for putting this big 7ft center in the game after morris got his 2nd foul about 90 seconds into the game. what choice did he have.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

It's a little late but I have to take my stab at Duke

Duke = Losers
ha ha you guys suck
overated Dookies
hey hey goodbye

Alright i'm done


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

rawse said:


> It that play happened in the NBA, it would have counted, which shows you what a joke the officiating is in that league.


So you've already forgotten about that Rasheed Wallace dunk against your Grizzlies?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Im The One said:


> It's a little late but I have to take my stab at Duke
> 
> Duke = Losers
> ha ha you guys suck
> ...


With all due respect...

Act like you've been there.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

The Truth said:


> With all due respect...
> 
> Act like you've been there.


Although I really done like Duke that was more of a joke than anything.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Im The One said:


> Although I really done like Duke that was more of a joke than anything.


I know


That is just my standard line when other people are celebrating a Duke loss.

Like when the Tarholes fans were rushing the court after beating Duke. :wink:


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> :cheers:



that is about the coolest thing ever


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

The Truth said:


> With all due respect...
> 
> Act like you've been there.



:laugh: 

This is why I can't stand to listen to Carolina fans when Duke loses. Duke has so much more class than Carolina. And it all starts with the head coaches. I mean let's face it, would you rather have Roy 'I won't ever win a National Championship' Williams or Coach 'I've won 3 more NC than Williams' K. Tar Heel fans are idiots.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

apelman2 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This is why I can't stand to listen to Carolina fans when Duke loses. Duke has so much more class than Carolina. And it all starts with the head coaches. I mean let's face it, would you rather have Roy 'I won't ever win a National Championship' Williams or Coach 'I've won 3 more NC than Williams' K. Tar Heel fans are idiots.


very "idiot comment" you start out with saying that tar heels have no class, and you back that up to saying roy will never win a championship to K's 3 champs. Why are you still whining and crying over wisconson? build a bridge and fall off it.


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

On Thre3 said:


> very "idiot comment" you start out with saying that tar heels have no class, and you back that up to saying roy will never win a championship to K's 3 champs. Why are you still whining and crying over wisconson? build a bridge and fall off it.



Build a bridge and fall off it.......good one.
This is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm saying that Carolina fans are classless and it all starts with their coach. Than I just happened to throw the low blow in their about Williams .

Have fun losing to MSU this weekend.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

apelman2 said:


> Build a bridge and fall off it.......good one.
> This is exactly what I'm talking about.


and yet you have so much class right? exactly what you are talking about? Excuse me for getting angry at you for generlizing carolina fans because you are bitter about a loss. Ive seen you bash all of us for generally stupid reasons ever since wisconson was elminated.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Roy Williams has no class because he hasnt won a championship. Ok. Is that the best you got?

Sounds like a bitter Badger fan to me. Have fun watching UNC win this week while your team is sitting home watching with you.


----------

